# 1995 VW Cabrio brake problem



## def300s (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm having a problem with the brakes on my son's 1995 Cabrio. The brakes have very low pedal pressure to the point where it will not stop the car. Pads and calipers are good, and have been bled. 

The repair shop tells me I need a new brake hydraulic module. Apparently mine has become contaminated with black oily fluid. I've tried a couple from salvage yards, but these appear to have the same issue. All appear to work fair, then lose pedal pressure after a couple of days. I find it a little hard to believe that every used one is bad. Makes me think that there is another problem. 

New hydraulic control module costs $1300 I'm looking for a rebuilt or remanufactured part. I believe the part number is 1H1698117P. Remanufactured ones for VW seem hard to locate. 

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Are there other alternatives than the new part? 

Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I take it that the car has ABS, and the control unit you think that you think needs to be replace is the ABS pump/brain?

Have you tried removing the ABS fuse to disable the ABS?

Long term, you could remove all of the ABS stuff, and go to a conventional brake setup.


----------



## def300s (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

def300s said:


> Thanks. I'll give that a try.


 Another thought... 

You do know that the ABS pump must be bled using an electronic control to command to it to turn on, right (VW diagnostic unit OR VAG.COM)? 

Conventional bleeding methods will not purge the brake fluid and air from the ABS pump.


----------

